# احذر الصفحات المزورة .. مهم جدا جدا جدا



## holiness (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نعمة وسلام الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا .. 

اليوم اقدم لكم موضوع في غاية الاهمية لجميع اعضاء وزوار منتديات الكنيسة العربية .. بل ولجميع المسيحيين على الانترنت 

قد ظهر في الاونة الاخيرة نوع من اختراق الاجهزة و البريد الالكتروني بما يسمى 

" الصفحات المزورة " 

و اعرفكم بالصفحات المزورة للناس اللي ما يعرفوها .. 
تعريف بسيط و واضح من اسمه 

الصفحات المزورة : هي صفحات مطابقة للاصل ولكنها غير حقيقية .

بمعنى 

يجيك شخص و بيقلك تستطيع الدخول الى بريدك الالكتروني عن طريق موقعي الشخصي .. 
او 
رابط الموقع يكون غير رابط الشركة 
مثال
عندك بريد تابع لشركة ياهو "Yahoo " 
المفروض انك تفتحه يا اما عن طريق الماسنجر او عن طريق موقع الياهو نفسه اللي هو 
https://login.yahoo.com/

غير هذا الموقع لن يكون صحيح ابدا  

*احذر* 

يعطوك موقع غير مباشر فانها ستكون صفحة مزورة 
وحتى لو شفتها تشابه فعلا الصفحة الموجودة على موقع الشركة .. لانهااااا ببسااااااطة مزورة 
اعطيكم مثال 






انتبه على رابط الموقع .. 

وهذا مثال اخر لصفحة مزورة لشبكة الفيس بوك 






هذه الصور نقلتها من منتدى ثاني 

على العموم اتمنى تكون النقطة قد وصلت .. 

اكررررررر 

انتبهووووووا الصفحات المزورة 

لانها منتشرة 

انتظروا الرد التالي 

ساضع كيفية معرفة هذه المواقع حقيقية ام لا 

تحياتي للجميع 

اي سؤال انا بالخدمة​


----------



## holiness (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوا التثبيت لفترة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع جدا هولينيس

شكرا كتيييير للتنبيه​


----------



## holiness (6 أكتوبر 2010)

في المداخلة هذه ساوضح سؤال ممكن اي شخص يساله لي 

" كيف اعرف هذه الصفحة مزورة ام لا ؟ " 

سؤال جميل ولو الاجابة موجودة في المشاركة الاولى . 

قلنا مسبقا لا تتبع اي رابط ( موقع ) غير موقع الشركة الاصلية 

يعني لو كان عندك ايميل ياهو اذهب الى موقع الشركة الاصلية 
www.yahoo.com 

اذا كان عندك هوتميل 

www.msn.com or www.hotmail.com 

اذا عندك gmail 

www.google.com or www.gmail.com 

غير هذه الصفحات لهذه الشركات تكون مزورة كما موجودة في الامثلة اللي وضعتها في المداخلة الاولى .. 
لازم يكون الموقع مباشر .. 
تأكد من هذا قبل كل شيء .. 

الحين نيجي للنقطة الثاني 

" كيف اعرف هل هذا الموقع سليم ام غير سليم ؟ " 

طبعا انا قصدي ان الموقع سليم ام لا يعني ان كان يحتوي على اي ملف قد يضر بالجهاز وحمايته 

يوجد طريقتين لكشف الموقع انه سليم ام لا .. 

طريقة رقم ( 1 ) 

برامج الحماية

مثل 

Norton360 

or 

AVG 

يقدمون خاصية فحص الصفحات قبل دخولها 






هذه البرامج تقدم هذا النوع من الحماية 

و اقدم لكم برنامج اختصاصه فحص المواقع قبل دخولها 

اسمه LinkScanner

تابع لشركة AVG 

صفحة التحميل 

هو برنامج مجاني لايحتاج الى تفعيل او ماشابه ذلك 

الطريقة رقم ( 2 ) 

الطريقة الثانية يقدمها موقع ممتاز 
يقدم خدمة البحث اون لاين 

وهذه الصفحة الخاصة بالموقع 

اضغط هنا 

كل ما عليك ان تدخل رابط الموقع و الكود و اضغط على scan 

ويعطيك النتيجة خلال ثواني معدودة ان كان الموقع يحتوي على ملفات ضارة لجهازك ام لا 

و في النهاية احب ان اقول هذا الموضوع خاص لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية 
وان نقل الى اي منتدى اخر ارجوا ذكر المصدر 
لاني انا كاتب هذا الموضوع 

وفي النهاية اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من هذا موضوعي البسيط 
واصلي ان الله يحمي اولاده من كل شر وشبه شر 

وتحياتي للجميع .. 

=== انتهى ===​


----------



## holiness (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلييين تاسوني نورتي الموضوع اختي العزيزة 

ربنا يباركك  

وشكرا للرد


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع عزيزي هولينيس ، .. ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## holiness (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي الغالي مولكا لمرورك الرائع للموضوع 

تحياتي لك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*تنبيه مهم جداا
شكرا ليك
وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع مهم خالص
ربنا يحافظ على أولاده
والرب يعوض تعبكم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## holiness (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الاخوة اللي شاركوا في الموضوع


----------



## nagy_2291 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركك  ويبارك محبتك  وشكرا  لك  على المجهود  الرائع


----------



## mr.hima (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مرسي على التحذير 
لكن بتهيألي ان موقع مكتوب ياهوو اللي بتدخل منة على الاميل مضمون صح ولا اية


----------



## holiness (4 يناير 2011)

موقع مكتوب ياهو هو موقع مختلف عن بريد الياهو ولكنه منتمي الى شركة الياهو 
ولكن انا انصح الجميع الدخول من الصفحة الرئيسية 
وهي www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 يناير 2011)

ياهو اشترت مكتوب
و مكتوب ياهو هي هي ياهو نفسها
بس مكتوب ياهو نسخة عربية بتظهر مع الزوار العرب
مفيش منها مشكلة


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

الفاير فوكس الان بيكتشفها بسهوله وحتى الاكسبلور بيكتشف الصفحه المزورة
اللى عايز يتعلم ازاى يعمل صفحه مزورة ببرنامج الفرونت بيج انا ممكن انزل الشرح وبالصور
ربنا يباركك وشكرا للتحذير​


----------



## فادى محب (4 يناير 2011)

الرب يباركك على المعلومة المهمة


----------

